# will a crayfish and a pleco be okay together?



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

jsut curious, want to put one of the two pleco's living with my piranha into the crayfish/feeder tank.

thnx


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

-={Nexus}=- said:


> jsut curious, want to put one of the two pleco's living with my piranha into the crayfish/feeder tank.
> 
> thnx
> [snapback]1089785[/snapback]​


possibly, although the pleco may get a lil stratched up by the cray im sure theyll be fine


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Depending on the species and size of the crayfish and pleco, it may or may not work. My understanding is that bottom feeders generally don't work very well with larger crayfish.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya i dono i would try it


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I would think almost certainly not. Crayfish are pretty aggressive as it is, so adding a fish that shares the same level of the tank (ie bottom) is a pretty foolish mix.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i says no, every thing i read says no, crawdads will seriously hurt or

kill that fish and eat em


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I would think almost certainly not. Crayfish are pretty aggressive as it is, so adding a fish that shares the same level of the tank (ie bottom) is a pretty foolish mix.
> [snapback]1090654[/snapback]​





MR.FREEZ said:


> i says no, every thing i read says no, crawdads will seriously hurt or
> 
> kill that fish and eat em
> [snapback]1090660[/snapback]​


i have to agree with them.


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

my crayfish is pretty small and the Pleco is at least two times his size.Plus he has armor. i've put them together and they seem to be doing okay.

i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ight good luck


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the pleco has more chance of living a full life with the crayfish than with piranhas, but its not ideal


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

yah i actually got two plecos. Only planned to get one originally but it was buy one get one free at petcetera

so i put both with my 4 inch RBP and they were doing fine. they squabbled a bit but got used to each other. Then now i've got one with RBP and one with Crawdaddy.

it seems as if Crawdaddy and the Pleco have adopted the same home in side the pot i threw in there. hope it works out.

anyways, yah thnx for the input guys. appreciated!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

add more caves, both the pleco and the crayfish will like to hide and the cray will nip the plec if close enough.

the plec with the piranha is doomed to be lunch


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

sooooo

some news:

went to drumheller for the Canada day long weekend with the gf. Came back and what do i see but a curled up little crayfish in the middle of the kitchen.

Problem solved i guess.

poor little guy. have no idea where he was trying to go but i hope he finds it in his little crabby heaven.

He actually lived a longer than expected life as I had originally obtained him from the zoology lab my roomate works in when no one was looking. He was meant to be dissected for classroom study the next day.

R.I.P. little dood


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol u think the pleco chased him up there


----------



## justlovemefish (Jul 7, 2005)

-={Nexus}=- said:


> jsut curious, want to put one of the two pleco's living with my piranha into the crayfish/feeder tank.
> 
> thnx
> [snapback]1089785[/snapback]​


i had two crayfish in with a 8inch common plec and two 8-9inch albino oscar's (now sadly gone) and they did fine so i would think it would be o.k


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

they will be fine growing up together cos they will learn to stay out of each others way
when i added a new plec mine ate the inside of his head








and the other lived with him and my p's for over a year but i got rid of him as he trashed my tank


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

A pleco will eventually get nipped by the crayfish, and maybe learn it's lesson? thats your best case scenario. Or the crayfish could just kill him. I thought plecos and piranha usually get along good? i got a pleco in with my rbp's and he's doing fine so far.


----------

